# Umfrage für alle Onlinerollenspieler



## mmorpg-umfrage (4. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte diese Plattform nutzen, um euch auf meine Umfrage für alle aktiven Onlinerollenspieler hinzuweisen. Ich führe diese Umfrage im Rahmen meines Studiums an der Universität Bielefeld durch.

Die Umfrage ist nicht sehr lang und wird nicht mehr als 5-10 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.

Für nähere Informationen zur Umfrage und natürlich für die Teilnahme klickt doch einfach auf diesen Link:

*http://www.unipark.de/uc/mmorpg-umfrage/*

Für Fragen, Anregungen, Lob & Kritik bin ich unter _mmorpg-umfrage@web.de_ erreichbar.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus für deine Teilnahme,

Lucas


edit: Beitrag wurde aus dem WoW-Forum hier hin verschoben.

edit 2:
So ich habe wie Versprochen nun eine kleine PDF-Datei erstellt in der ein paar Ergebnisse und wichtige Informationen unkommentiert zusammengefasst sind!
*
Ich habe die PDF-Datei hochgeladen und sie ist unter   http://wwwhomes.uni-bielefeld.de/lczowalla...sdatenblatt.pdf   runterladbar!*

Da sich der Versand von meheren tausend Emails schwieriger gestaltet als ich dachte, muss ich schauen wann bzw. ob ich diese Datei dann auch noch an die entsprechenden Emailadressen schicken kann!

Abschließend vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme, erst durch eure rege Teilnahme ist es mir nun möglich in den nächsten Monaten meine Arbeit darüber zu schreiben!

Lucas


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Ist die Umfrage von Zam genemigt? Sonst mach ich das nicht, sry aber kommt mir komisch vor das im jedem Unterforum das gleiche ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (4. September 2008)

Umfrage ist Genehmigt


----------



## krizley (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Tolle Umfrage da gehts doch eh  nur wieder um die sucht wenn ich mir den schmarn da durchlese.

Solche Umfragen gabs schon 10 tausend mal, totaler kappess.
Lasst euch mal was neues einfallen, ihr intelligenzbolzen


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

Genehmigt von Gnadel? Hmm ob man der Sache trauen kann *lach*


----------



## Distriction (4. September 2008)

Wurde erst 100 x besprochen könnt ihr die Daten nicht einfach untereinander austauschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Wenn ich die Umfrage starten will steht da msg_load_limit...
Dann mach ich sie halt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

Bei mir gings grad, warscheinlich ist die Seite grad überlastet.


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (4. September 2008)

Ich kann eure Skepsis nachvollziehen- natürlich sind viele der Fragen schon so oder in etwas anderer Forum in anderen Umfragen vorgekommen. Das Problem besteht einfach nur darin, dass erstens kaum Umfragedatensätze wirklich für die wissenschaftliche Nutzung freigegeben werden. Zweitens liegt mein inhaltlicher Schwerpunkt eben nicht bei Sucht oder Realitätsentfremdung, sonden ua. auch beim objektiven Umgang der Medien mit MMORPGs usw. Viele Umfragen sind darüber hinaus auch schlampig gemacht und wollen schon durch die Frageformulierung den Teilnehmer in eine Ecke treiben - ich meine behaupten zu können, dass meine Umfrage genau das nicht tut- aber überzeugt euch doch einfach selbst!

Achja im Forum der Guild-Wars-Partnerseite Wartower.de ist schon eine kleiner Thread zu meiner Umfrage entstanden. erfreulicherweise mich positiven Feedback:  http://gw.buffed.de/forum/showthread.php?t=566715

Vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme, ich freue mich auf konstruktive Kritik und natürlich aber auch für ein Lob, da steckt schließlich viel Arbeit hinter ;-) .

Lucas


edit:   @ Lisutari  - es kann vorkommen - der Anbieter Unipark lässt nur 100 gleichzeitige Zugriffe auf die Seite zu! Einfach nochmal versuchen


----------



## youngceaser (4. September 2008)

geht relativ schnell finde ich ^^


----------



## Voldsom (4. September 2008)

krizley schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tolle Umfrage da gehts doch eh  nur wieder um die sucht wenn ich mir den schmarn da durchlese.
> ...



Intelligenzbolzen ? Kann man von dir offensichtlich nicht behaupten, sonst sollte dir bewusst sein das solange Themen aktuell sind oder eher noch an Aktualität gewinnen man sich immer mit eben dieser Thematik auseinader setzen wird.
Man kann sich entschließen gewisse Themen zu leugnen oder sie schlichtweg zu ignorieren, deswegen sind sie nichts desto trotz existent. Würde man sich so wie du sagst darauf beschränken immer nur über "NEUES" zu berichten könnte man es sich auch schenken über Katastrophen, Unfälle, Greultaten in Kriesen und Kriegsregionen zu berichten. Hatten wir nämlich alles schon ! Und soll ich dir was verraten ? Wird es auch weiterhin geben ! Also warum sich damit belasten.
Da könnte man doch seine Energien wesentlich sinnvoller nutzen ! *Sarkasm off*

Repetita non placent! Schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (4. September 2008)

mmorpg-umfrage schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist nicht sehr lang und wird nicht mehr als 5-10 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> Für nähere Informationen zur Umfrage und natürlich für die Teilnahme klickt doch einfach auf diesen Link:
> 
> Lucas



Naja.. ich find die Umfrage nen quatsch xD

Hab da mal alles schön brav beantwortet, aber die Fragen sind eintönig und oft kommt die gleiche Frage in einer anderen Fragestellung vor... /bored.

Naja..

MFG


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (4. September 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Naja.. ich find die Umfrage nen quatsch xD
> 
> oft kommt die gleiche Frage in einer anderen Fragestellung vor...



Naja das kann ich erklären - das ist eine übliche Vorgehensweise bei empirischer Sozialforschung. Indem man ein Frage zweimal mit minimal anderer Fragestellung stellt kann man schnell "Fake"-Teilnehmer herausfinden sobald sich die Antworten um mehrere Skalenpunkte unterscheiden...!


----------



## Faimith (4. September 2008)

mmorpg-umfrage schrieb:


> Naja das kann ich erklären - das ist eine übliche Vorgehensweise bei empirischer Sozialforschung. Indem man ein Frage zweimal mit minimal anderer Fragestellung stellt kann man schnell "Fake"-Teilnehmer herausfinden sobald sich die Antworten um mehrere Skalenpunkte unterscheiden...!




Das nächste mal kannste das auch auf Deutsch schreiben ^^. "empirischer Sozialforschung" rofl ^^ nur weil man Fachausdrücke verwendet ist man noch nicht höhergestellt ^^ (Höhergestellt.. hmm.. etwas davon gibts doch auch in dieser Umfrage.. ^^).

Naja.. und vertrag meine Kritik ^^ Die Umfrage ist quatsch.


Cheers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (4. September 2008)

Ist eine ganz nett machte Umfrage, ich fühle mich zumindest nicht in eine Ecke gedrängt.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!


----------



## Xhapan (4. September 2008)

Übliche Vorgehensweise bei empirischer Sozialforschung.
Da gibts ein Problem man nehme an die betreffende Person hat ein Kurzzeitgedächnis wie ein Stück Brot, wird dieser Test dann als fake angesehen ? 
Mir geht es bei solchen Test oft das ich dann nicht mehr weiß ob ich den Punkt nun in der Mitte gesetzt habe oder doch eins weiter / eins zurück, falle ich dann durch diese Kontrolle ?

Die Fragen bei solchen Test sind nahezu immer gleich, aber was auch schlimm daran ? 
Wenn man nicht an Realitätsverlust leidet kann man sich selbst in eine Kategorie "zwängen". Ich z.B. weiß das ich ein "Hard"core Gamer bin, zumindestens was die Stunden anbelangt.
Sehe ich das meine Freunde langsam sauer werden, begrenze ich die Spielzeit, überschreite ich diese immer und immer wieder höre ich einfach auf.

Kritik an solchen Test finde ich durchaus angebracht, dient ja zur Verbesserung eben dieser und seid doch froh, kleiner Test wo ihr nicht durchfallen könnt ^^ 

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Albra (4. September 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Das nächste mal kannste das auch auf Deutsch schreiben ^^. "empirischer Sozialforschung" rofl ^^ nur weil man Fachausdrücke verwendet ist man noch nicht höhergestellt ^^ (Höhergestellt.. hmm.. etwas davon gibts doch auch in dieser Umfrage.. ^^).
> 
> Naja.. und vertrag meine Kritik ^^ Die Umfrage ist quatsch.
> 
> ...



nur weil du diesen ausdruck nicht verstehst musste nicht rumprollen herzchen ansonsten versuchs mit wikipedia.. 


@te wie lange bleibt die umfrage bestehen?


----------



## Komakomi (4. September 2008)

Ich denke in dieser studie geht es nicht hur über sucht, sondern auch über andere faktoren (fragt mich jezt nicht welche-.-)


----------



## JosAngel (4. September 2008)

/done

Viel Erfolg Lucas...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gruselsack (4. September 2008)

als alter emnide muss ich sagen hübsch schmerzfrei die umfrage haste gut gebaut! aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es nur um das thema sucht geht, sondern eher auch um social networking. die vorwand der medialen darstellung, nebst alibifrage nach selbiger hätteste dir aber wirklich sparen können... .

wie bewertet man denn soziologisch die jungs mit den minderwertigkeitskomplexen? ^^ also die die fremdworte als mittel sich selbst zu erhöehn betrachten?^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Umfrage starten will steht da msg_load_limit...
> Dann mach ich sie halt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass du immer gegen alles bist und nie etwas machen willst, ausser erster beim posten zu sein. *kopfschüttelt*
wenn du keine umfrage machen willst, dann lass es und erspare uns deine sinnfreien kommentare.

es funkt übrigens alles!


----------



## Helltree (4. September 2008)

Warum wusste ich nur das gerade im WoW teilbereich am meißten gegn die Umfrage gewettert wird...


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Das nächste mal kannste das auch auf Deutsch schreiben ^^. "empirischer Sozialforschung" rofl ^^ nur weil man Fachausdrücke verwendet ist man noch nicht höhergestellt ^^ (Höhergestellt.. hmm.. etwas davon gibts doch auch in dieser Umfrage.. ^^).
> 
> Naja.. und vertrag meine Kritik ^^ Die Umfrage ist quatsch.
> 
> ...



Er hätte ja auch schreiben können: auf objektiv massenstatistischen Daten beruhende Forschungsanalyse zum kommunikativen Umweltverhalten des Individuums. Wäre nur ungleich länger gewesen. Ich finde die Umfrage zwar besser als die Ganzen anderen die nur darauf abzielen ihre Teilnehmer sozial zu brandmarken, aber sie hat dennoch einen kleinen Beigeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, allein durch die Auswahl und Formulierung der Fragen hat man schon keine völlige Objektivität mehr, das ist immer das Problem bei Fragebögen. Würde man richtig Daten akquirieren wollen, so müsste man Interviews und teilnehmende Beobachtung nutzen, was ja viel zu aufwendig ist. Ich hoffe für den TE, dass seine Umfrage genug Resonanz erhält!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Physicals (4. September 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab da mal alles schön brav beantwortet, aber die Fragen sind eintönig und oft kommt die gleiche Frage in einer anderen Fragestellung vor... /bored.
> [...]



Das ist ja auch unter anderem der Sinn bei sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soweit ich das weiß, wird dadurch versucht die Frage rundrum abzusichern... oder sowas in die Richtung jedenfalls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: TE hats ja auch schon gesagt ^^


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

Ich hab sie grad vorher auch ganz brav ausgefüllt =)
Hab mich allerdings bei manchen Fragen schwer getan sie einzuschätzen..
Vielleicht sollte man nicht so viele Antwortmöglichkeiten geben. 
Eventuell wäre  ein "Trifft nicht zu", "Trifft eher nicht zu", "Trifft eher zu" und "Trifft zu" einfacher als so viele Zwischenpunkte


----------



## gruselsack (4. September 2008)

@helltree: na weil die wow community die misanthropi(s)schte (menschenfeindlichste^^) feindlichste und undankbarste online community ist die mir seit 1994 inklusive kenntnis der alt.flamewars server untergekommen ist^^. deswegen vllt?^^


----------



## Faimith (4. September 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> nur weil du diesen ausdruck nicht verstehst musste nicht rumprollen herzchen ansonsten versuchs mit wikipedia..
> 
> 
> @te wie lange bleibt die umfrage bestehen?



Verstanden hab ichs Danke dir HERZCHEN.

Und ich hab nur meine Meinung zu diesem Thema geäussert, ich finde die Umfrage halt nicht gut, wenn du anderer Meinung bist ok ^^ nix dagegen.

MFG


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass du immer gegen alles bist und nie etwas machen willst, ausser erster beim posten zu sein. *kopfschüttelt*
> wenn du keine umfrage machen willst, dann lass es und erspare uns deine sinnfreien kommentare.
> 
> es funkt übrigens alles!


Ich habe übrigens noch kein einziges mal "erster" in einen Post von mir geschrieben, und wenn die Umfrage nicht geht was soll ich tun? Alle 5 sekunde draufklicken bis es geht?
Achja: Und das ich sehr skeptisch bin gebe ich gern zu


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Alle 5 sekunde draufklicken bis es geht?


Funktioniert wieder.


----------



## Bekuras (4. September 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hab da mal alles schön brav beantwortet, aber die Fragen sind eintönig und oft kommt die gleiche Frage in einer anderen Fragestellung vor... /bored.



vllt gelten diese fragen der kontrolle ob du aufgepasst hast...wenn du das nicht hast, bekommst du am ende eine "pwnd- Email"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ausgefüllt

viel glück bei deinem Projekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Funktioniert wieder.


Danke, werd ich gleich machen
Trashmail ist so was wie gmx oder hotmail gemeint oder?


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Danke, werd ich gleich machen
> Trashmail ist so was wie gmx oder hotmail gemeint oder?


Nein Trashmail Adressen sind Mailadressen die nur dazu da sind um sich schnell irgendwo zu registrieren. Sogenannte "anonyme Wegwerf Email Adressen".


----------



## Warchas (4. September 2008)

Bei dieser Umfrage scheint es nicht nur um irgendwelche Suchtverhalten zu gehen.

Interessant erschienen mir die Frage bezüglich, der "Qualität" von Ingame-Freundschaften. Realitätsverlust und Ingamefreundschaften sind nicht immer nur auf Suchtverhalten in Bezug auf Onlinerollenspiele zu sehen, sondern haben ihre Basis oftmals auch im sozialen Umfeld. Kurzes Beispiel:

"Ein Jugendlicher, im Alter von 17 Jahren. Auf gewachsen in einem normalen Umfeld, mit liebevollen Eltern und einem gesunden Verhältnis zu sonstigen anderen möglichen Bezugspersonen. Doch dann ändert sich auf einmal alles. Bei einem Elternteil wird unheilbarer Krebs festgestellt. Der Jugendliche zieht sich zurück. Sucht Ausgleichsmöglichkeiten und findet sie in einem Onlinerollenspiel. Enttäuscht von Realität und Religion, "verlassen" von sein Eltern und gemieden von Freunden (zumindestens ist dies seine Gefühle). Aggression- und Depressionspotential steigen exponentiell an...."

Jeder kennt den Rest. Jugendlicher sucht sich Freund in diesem Rollenspiel, lebt diesen eine heile und normale Realität vor... Einfach eine Art: Trauerbewältigung.

So nun, um wieder den Bezug zum eigentlichen Thema herzustellen: Auch "Nicht-Süchtige" können in Online-Rollenspielen Freunde finden. Nicht immer müssen diese in die Schubladen "Despressiv" und "Suchti" gesteckt werden.


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

Warchas schrieb:


> So nun, um wieder den Bezug zum eigentlichen Thema herzustellen: Auch "Nicht-Süchtige" können in Online-Rollenspielen Freunde finden. Nicht immer müssen diese in die Schubladen "Despressiv" und "Suchti" gesteckt werden.


Stümmt =)
Ich hab auch schon so manche nette Bekanntschaft gemacht und mich mit so manchem auch schon getroffen der in meiner Nähe wohnt.
Nur weil man Ingame ein paar Freunde hat heißt das ja noch lange nicht dass man süchtig ist, oder vielleicht im RL keine Freunde hat und das als Ausgleich nimmt.
Ich find die Umfrage übrigens besser als andere, deren Sinn nur darin besteht demjenigen "die Augen zu öffnen".


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2008)

Mein erster Gedanke beim Threadtitel: Nicht schon wieder...
Aber gut, habs mal ausgefüllt.


----------



## Shadowraider (4. September 2008)

Die Umfrage behandelt das Thema objektiv und ist meines Erachtens sehr gelungen. Lob!
Wird die Umfrage vermarktet, ins Netz gestellt oder was hast du damit vor?


----------



## Qonix (4. September 2008)

Eine wirklich intressante Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (4. September 2008)

Shadowraider schrieb:


> Die Umfrage behandelt das Thema objektiv und ist meines Erachtens sehr gelungen. Lob!
> Wird die Umfrage vermarktet, ins Netz gestellt oder was hast du damit vor?



Also wie ich auch geschrieben habe - sie ist die Basis für ein Seminar in meinem Studium - sowas wird auch "Lehrforschung" genannte wo jeder Student eine eigene Umfrage erstellt um ein vorher definiertes Thema zu untersuchen.

Da ich bei meiner Fragebogenerstellung feststellen musste, dass es zwar unzählige Umfragen zum Thema MMORPGs gibt aber kaum jemand seine Ergebnisse und Daten publiziert hat bzw. kaum jemand bereit ist seine Datensätze zu wissenschaftlichen Verarbeitung heraus zu geben. 

Deswegen habe ich mir halt gedacht, dass ich sobald die Umfrage vorbei ist und ich meinen Datensatz bearbeitet habe kleinere Auswertungen mache und daraus ein kleines Ergebnissblatt mache (PDF-Format) und diese dann als Email verschicke...! Aber bitte erwarte diese Email nicht vor November - die Umfrage dauert bis Anfang Oktober, die Datensatz bearbeitung und bereinigung dauert seeehr lange (vor allem weil ich nach 2 Tagen schon knapp 1700 Besucher hatte und 850 komplette Teilnehmer) und dann muss ich ja noch interessante Ergebnisse in so ein Ergebnissblatt zusammenstellen - und selbst wenn das getan ist muss ich mir dann noch einen weg überlegen wie ich dann so eine Rundmail hinkriege ohne jede einzelene Emailadresse kopieren zu müssen ;-). Also wie gesagt, diese Rundmail kommt aber habt noch ein ein wenig Gedult .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2008)

Ja, ich fand die Fragen auch in Ordnung. Zum Thema "Freunde finden durch online-Rollenspiele" hoffe ich auch, daß es nicht als Sucht gewertet wird. Immerhin habe ich durch ein Spiel die Liebe meines Lebens gefunden und habe mit ihm eine Familie gegründet ^^


----------



## wanumela (4. September 2008)

Ich habe die Umfrage eben gemacht und fand das doch recht witzig.
Sehr aussagekräftig wird die Auswertung aber wohl nicht werden,da viele bei bestimmten Fragen nicht so ganz bei der Wahrheit bleiben werden.
...Hab mich auch bei 1 oder 2 Fragen zur Wahrheit rufen müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist die Umfrage von Zam genemigt? Sonst mach ich das nicht, sry aber kommt mir komisch vor das im jedem Unterforum das gleiche ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du machst bei einer Umfrage nicht mit, wenn die von Zam (oder einem anderen MOD) nicht "genemigt" ist? Das brauch ich nicht verstehen, oder? *hörig?*


----------



## Patso (4. September 2008)

das mit der  stundenanzahl pro woche usw is net ganz einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (4. September 2008)

gute umfrage aber n paar sachen fehln mir noch z.B. bei der Frage : 
Meine Leistungen in der Schule oder im Beruf leiden unter meiner Begeisterung für Onlinerollenspiele.
da hätte ich gerne die antwortmöglichkeit gehabt: früher ja heute nicht mehr. weil das bei mir ziemlich zutreffend wäre und es bestimmt vielen so geht


----------



## Captain_Chaos (4. September 2008)

Entweder habe ich diese oder schon x andere Umfragen zu diesem Thema hier im Forum gesehen und auch dran teilgenommen. Verfälscht es nicht das Ergebnis, wenn immer wieder die selben Leute dabei mitmachen?


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2008)

*Warum warten hier einige bis Umfragen von Buffed genehmigt wurden?*

Das gebrannte Kind scheut das Feuer! Wieder eine Umfrage? Was ist es diesmal? Werde ich wieder gefragt:

Ist dir bewußt das du ein Kellerkind bist, das stundenlang ein sinnloses Computerspiel dattelt?

a. ja und ich schäme mich dafür

b. hab ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht?

c. nein das war mir bisher noch nicht bewußt.....

Oder kapitalistischer Inhalt?

Was interessiert dich an Wow und müßte der schwerpunkt eines Spiels sein um dich von Wow wegzulocken?

a. PvP

b. PvE

c. mehr nackte Haut

Nein! Zam hat die Umfrage freigegeben! So teste ich mich in dem guten Gewissen, jemanden zu haben dem ich die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kann wenn das Ergebnis wieder lautet: Süchtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

@TE

Ich unterstütze sowas gern und habe bisher an den meisten Umfragen teilgenommen.
Aber ich werde ganz sicher NICHT meine E-Mail Adresse angeben, sorry.


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Du machst bei einer Umfrage nicht mit, wenn die von Zam (oder einem anderen MOD) nicht "genemigt" ist? Das brauch ich nicht verstehen, oder? *hörig?*


Wenn man so ne Umfrage auf Buffed machet muss man einen Mod fragen, also frag ich lieber bevor ich ne nicht genemigte Umfrage mache die vlt irgendein pisher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Ich unterstütze sowas gern und habe bisher an den meisten Umfragen teilgenommen.
> Aber ich werde ganz sicher NICHT meine E-Mail Adresse angeben, sorry.


Ich hab einfach meine gmx Addresse hergenommen, stand zwar irgendwass das das gelöscht wird, aber meine echte e mail bekommt niemand


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach *meine* gmx Addresse hergenommen, stand zwar irgendwass das das gelöscht wird, aber *meine echte *e mail bekommt niemand


Hä?
Und: Doppelposts stinken


----------



## ?!?! (4. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Hä?*
> Und: Doppelposts stinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt weiss ich wieso da Bein von Adal steht, es hat kein Hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll wohl heissen dass sie/er die GMX Adresse als Spam Adresse unterhält... Ein klein wenig mitdenken könnte helfen.


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich wieso da Bein von Adal steht, es hat kein Hirn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist an einer GMX Adresse nicht echt.. das war die Frage.. weil GMX kein Trashmailservice ist.. 
Na egal... ich glaub ich denk grad eher wieder zu kompliziert.


----------



## Crystalite (4. September 2008)

Naja, hab das auch mal gemacht.

Ein, zwei kleine konstruktive Dinge:

Das mit den Emailadressen ist schwierig.
Wenn ihr alle "gmx" u.ä. Adressen löscht, werden ihr wohl viel verlieren, einfach weil keiner (ich auch nicht) da eine Emailadresse angeben wird, die persönlicher ist.
Sorry, nix für ungut, aber das ist einfach so.
Außerdem: Wieso gibt es bei den Abschlüssen nur Schulabschlüsse als Auswahl?
Ich meine, es soll auch Leute mit Uniabschlüssen oder Berufsausbildungen und sowas geben, nicht?
Manche von denen sind sogar Zocker... ^^ 
Auch die Fragen sind teilweise nicht eindeutig genug. Es ist sicher sehr schwer, die zu formulieren, aber z.B.: "Freundschaften in Onlinerollenspielen haben eine andere (schlechtere) Qualität als Freundschaften im echten Leben" (sinngemäß). Wie denn nun? Anders oder schlechter? Das sind doch zwei Fragen, oder?



Wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt!


----------



## ?!?! (4. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was ist an einer GMX Adresse nicht echt.. das war die Frage.. weil GMX kein Trashmailservice ist..
> Na egal... ich glaub ich denk grad eher wieder zu kompliziert.



Klar, ist kein Trashmailservice, kann aber dazu benutzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oke, die Schreibweise von Lisutari war eher suboptimal.


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was ist an einer GMX Adresse nicht echt.. das war die Frage.. weil GMX kein Trashmailservice ist..
> Na egal... ich glaub ich denk grad eher wieder zu kompliziert.


Na klar ist gmx ne Spammail, da kannst du einen Gratisaccount haben, den benütze ich zum anmelden, mit richtige Addresse mein ich zb vorname-nachname@aon.at

@ ?!?! Ok, ich werde in Zukunft versuchen mich besser zu artikulieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (4. September 2008)

ging ja wirklich schnell...

ich drück' dir die daumen und bin auf die auswertung gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (4. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Umfrage starten will steht da msg_load_limit...
> Dann mach ich sie halt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast auch immer wieder neue Ausreden ;-P


----------



## Laeknishendr (4. September 2008)

Ah Bielefeld!
Da komme ich eigentlich her - nun im Dienste von schwäbischen Herren!
Viel Erfolg mit Deiner Arbeit, auch wenn es mir nicht mehr sonderlich neu wirkt.


----------



## vandrator (4. September 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Das nächste mal kannste das auch auf Deutsch schreiben ^^. "empirischer Sozialforschung" rofl ^^ nur weil man Fachausdrücke verwendet ist man noch nicht höhergestellt ^^ (Höhergestellt.. hmm.. etwas davon gibts doch auch in dieser Umfrage.. ^^).
> 
> Naja.. und vertrag meine Kritik ^^ Die Umfrage ist quatsch.
> 
> ...



zu schreiben die umfrage ist quatsch ist keine kritik...das ist eine lapidare aussage...kritik im eigentliche sinne sollte mit konstruktiven hinweisen zur verbesserung oder (da kritik ja nicht zwangsläufig negativ sein muss) auch mit lob versehen werden. ansonsten spar dir dein post...das ist meine kritik an dir...er hat doch deutlich und sehr höflich darum gebeten die umfrage zu machen und auch falls nötig um verbesserungsvorschläge gebeten...
und wenn für dich empirische sozialforschung ein fremdwort ist...dann übersetze es doch mal ins deutsche...dann bin ich mal gespannt was dabei heraus kommt...
hast wohl einen kleinen minderwertigkeitskomplex wenn du ihn deswegen als "höhergestellt" bezeichnest...

mfg


----------



## Laeknishendr (4. September 2008)

Hat auf jeden Fall ein paar interessante Aspekte die Umfrage.


----------



## gaius kamui (4. September 2008)

Ne solche Umfragen haben wir doch jede woche zuhauf also einfach /closed und vergessen^^


----------



## Albra (4. September 2008)

wenn wir davon ausgehen dass das studium keine schulische ausbildung ist wäre die einzig mögliche antwort also abitur...


----------



## Almasor (4. September 2008)

Also ich finde die Umfrage ging schnell und sie war auch gut.
Es gab wirklich viele Antwortmöglichkeiten.
Was ich immer schade finde ist, dass da immer so Fragen kommen die um Sucht(potential), zu Tode spielen, Schule vernachlässigen, Freunde vernachlässigen und Verwahrlosung gehen, da antworte ich natürlich das dies bei MMORPGs oft vor kommt, aber von den Millionen von Menschen die diese Spiele spielen, ist das nur ein geringer Bruchteil.
Und auch z.B. die Frage ob es mich interessiert und mich bewegt Artikel zu sehen die darum gehen, dass sich einer zu Tode gespielt hat. Interessieren tut mich das.......bewegen nicht, weil ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW (auch relativ viel), aber ich habe nie annähernd so viel gespielt, dass es mich gefährden würde (körperlich).........deswegen kann ich da nur sagen: Selber Schuld.
Was mich sehr gefreut hat, war die Frage mit der Objektivität der Medien. Denn dieser Meinung bin ich 100%: Die Medien sehen immer nur die schlechten Seiten eines Spiels und heben diese auch noch hervor.
Noch 2 Sachen zum Schluss: 1. Ob ingame Freundschaften anders (schlechter) sind, dass sind zwei Fragen........eine würde en 100%iges ja kriegen, die andere is schon was ganz anderes wo man auch mehr nachdenken muss.
2. Mit den Schulabschlüssen: Abitur schön und gut, aber es gibt auch noch wesentlich höhere Qualifikationen........ich kenne Hirnchirurgen, Rechtsanwälte und Doktoren für Biologie, Chemie und anderen Kram (^^) die WoW spielen......

Grüße,
    Almasor


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (4. September 2008)

kurzer Zwischenstand: 1180 komplette (d.h. alles ausgefüllt) Teilnahmen bis heute ...! Das übertrifft selbst meine optimistischten Erwartungen... und das erst nach knapp 2 1/2 Tagen ...
Naja je mehr Teilnehmer desto größer die Arbeit hinterher ... ;-)


Danke für eure Teilnahme!


----------



## DamokIes (4. September 2008)

Ich würd dir gern weiterhelfen mit der Umfrage.
Aber ich bin nicht so bescheuert und trag da meine E-Mail Adresse ein.
Und schon gar nicht, mit so einem fadenscheinigen Grund.
Ich bin zwar temporär im IQ Bereich eines Tiefseeschwamms aber sowas....


----------



## Mikrowelle (4. September 2008)

ich finds es sehr gut das jemand sowas macht also ich finde man sollte da unbedingt mitmachen soetwas ist wichtig

also daumen hoch weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s. leider offtopic aber: muhaha da war er der 300. Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (4. September 2008)

ich muss zugeben das diese umfrage ausergewöhnlich unfangreich war, aber sher schnel zu meistern deshalb umfangreich da alle aspeckte angesprochen und angefragt werden, find ich gut,wäre interesiert was die auswertung des ganzen ergiebt


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (4. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich würd dir gern weiterhelfen mit der Umfrage.
> Aber ich bin nicht so bescheuert und trag da meine E-Mail Adresse ein.
> Und schon gar nicht, mit so einem fadenscheinigen Grund.
> Ich bin zwar temporär im IQ Bereich eines Tiefseeschwamms aber sowas....


Darf ich dich fragen warum?
Hast du Angst, dass ich ein Viagra-Spam-Verkäufer bin und dich dann bombardiere...?  *harhar*

Naja wie gesagt du bist ein freier Bürger und darfst denken und tun (bzw. nicht tun) was du willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (4. September 2008)

mein gott, warum sollte ich da meine email-adresse eingeben ?  muss doch echt nich sein, als ob i-wer den test 10x macht nur um die ergebnisse zu verändern -.-

ne danke, mach ich so nich mit, sonst immer gerne

DamokIes ... der mann hats verstanden !


----------



## Jeffy (5. September 2008)

mmorpg-umfrage schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte diese Plattform nutzen, um euch auf meine Umfrage für alle aktiven Onlinerollenspieler hinzuweisen. Ich führe diese Umfrage im Rahmen meines Studiums an der Universität Bielefeld durch.
> 
> Die Umfrage ist nicht sehr lang und wird nicht mehr als 5-10 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.
> ...




sorry aber gabs den selben thread nich schon vor einiger zeit? vllt auch in nem anderen forum gesehen aber meine mich daran erinnern zu können,

so far


----------



## Norcaine (5. September 2008)

Ich versteh nicht wo bei euch das problem ist.... wenn ihr solche umfragen "scheiße" findet, dann ist da ja ok... aber in solchen fällen muss nicht jeder von eurer meinung erfahren, oder?
Habe mal eben den bogen ausgefüllt.... hier bittet jemand um hilfe und nciht um geplapper.... also los, ausfüllen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (5. September 2008)

Norcaine schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wo bei euch das problem ist.... wenn ihr solche umfragen "scheiße" findet, dann ist da ja ok... aber in solchen fällen muss nicht jeder von eurer meinung erfahren, oder?
> Habe mal eben den bogen ausgefüllt.... hier bittet jemand um hilfe und nciht um geplapper.... also los, ausfüllen!
> 
> 
> ...




seh ich genau so =) hab das ding auch gleich nochma gemacht =P


----------



## Trojaan (5. September 2008)

@TE

Vielen Dank für eine erneute Umfrage *hüstel*
Als studierender Mensch sollte auch dir klar sein, das du die Nummer XXXXXXXX hier im Forum...und nicht nur hier bist..die eine wichtige Umfrage zu deiner Diplomarbeit durchführt.
Allerdings überrascht es mich immer wieder, das Menschen wie du....also studierend....meistens soziologisch vorbelastet...es nicht verstehen, fragen zu entwickeln....die keinen suggestiven Hintergrund haben.
Auf deutsch.....auch bei deinen Fragebögen, gibt es Antwortmöglichkeiten...die mich in einem schlechten "Bild" erscheinen lassen...egal wie ich antworte. Außerdem kommt es vor das ich, wenn ich eine Antwort gegeben habe ( schliesslich muß ich mich ja entscheiden ) ....sie im Wiederspruch zu einer bereits getroffenen Aussage auf einer vorhergegangenen Frage , im Vorblatt steht.
Also das werde ich nie verstehen....wie und warum dann,,,,,,,,,so viel Wert auf Authenzität und Zuverlässigkeit....durch eine e-mail Prüfung durch dich gelegt wird?!
Sry...verstehe mich nicht falsch...ich gebe gerne Auskunft.....und natürlich helfe ich auch dir...dein Diplom zu bekommen....selbstlos....spass an der Freud..so sind wir halt die Onlinerollenspieler!
Allein funzt es prima...gemeinsam geht es besser ( oder auch nicht )....nur wir alle haben eines gemeinsam......Phantasie....den Sinn für Gemeinschaft mit dem Wunsch auf Spass und Entspannung.
Also genau das...was jeder Bürger ( mit oder ohne Arbeit...m/w..Kind/Erwachsener  usw. ) von seiner persönlich gestalteten Freizeit erhofft.
Solltest du also einmal....dein Schild auf ein Mauerwerk schrauben...dein Diplom vorlegen.....oder  aus öffentilichen Mitteln entlohnt werden um deiner Familie die Wurst auf`s Brot legen zu können,bedenke doch bitte....die Arbeit...und somit das Ergebnis deiner Umfrage kam auch durch uns zustande.
Wie das Ergebnis aussehen soll...obliegt allein deinem ( eventuellen ) Lochraster der von dir erstellten Schablone zur Auswertung unser getroffenen Antworten.
Vielleichst fragst du dich jetzt warum ich so kritisch....besonders mit dir umgehe!? Nun...ich denke du weißt es schon.
Warum versteckst du dich hinter einer Wand von Anonymität ( dein Forenname ) wenn ich speziell meine email Adresse angeben MUSS, um selbst als Antwortgeber an deiner Umfrage zugelassen zu werden.
Das ist nicht fair.....mindestens schlecht überlegt.
Angst vor Spam kann ich verstehen....nur damit muß ich mich jeden Tag auseinandersetzen...wen ich mich als Computerspieler im RL oute!!!
Aber lassen wir das...du kommst auch noch drauf...so wie wir Onlinerollenspieler. Du lebst in deiner Welt...wir in unserer!!! ( eigentlich auch deiner...du weißt es nur noch nicht..hehe ).
Bestimmt...und da bin ich mir gaaaanz sicher...wirst auch du einer derjeneigen sein, der seine Auswertung oder sein Umfrageergebnis...hier im Forum, öffentlich macht!

Sollte sich jetzt deine Stirn in Falten werfen....dann tut es mir leid....und nehme es mir nicht übel....nur beschleicht mich so ein Gefühl..............................


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (5. September 2008)

@ Trojaan: dazu kann ich nur sagen: mein kompletter Name steht unter der Umfrage drauf - es ist einfach nur ein praktischer Grund dass ich ihn hier nicht komplett ausschreibe und der Grund heißt google - ich habe keine Lust mehree Seiten Ergebnisse bei meinem Namrn zu haben die nur mit den Forumposts zu tun haben... ich hoffe du verstehst das ...

@ Jeffy: also die Umfrage ist erst seit anfang dieser WOche im Netz - und natürlich habe ich in mehreren Foren gepostet... ;-)  Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Wirkung vom Buffed Forum bei weitem ALLES übertroffen hat ... fast die Hälfte aller Teilnehmer kommen aus dem Buffed Forum auf meine Seite ...  also immer weiter so....


das hier sich viel kritisch gegenüber der Emaileingabe äußern kann ich nachvollziehen - ich selber passe immer auch auf wo ich was hinterlasse! Aber solche SIcherheitsmaßnahmen mache ich nicht nur weil ich sie mir ausdenke und für toll halt - sowas ist einfach auch deswegen weil ich die Arbeit hinterher ja auch abgeben muss und letztendlich dann die Frage vom Dr/Prof kommt: Was haben sie zur QUalitätssicherung gemacht...?! Es ist einfach so, dass wenn man eine annonyme Umfrage im Netz macht, dass man dann ein paar Maßnahmen treffen muss - ich mach diese Umfrage ja letztendlich nicht nur für mich sondern für meinen ABschlussbericht und der wird benotet ... so isses nun mal ...


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (5. September 2008)

hehe das wird die Forenbetreiber freuen: so wie ich das sehe sind von den aktuell knapp 1400 fertigen Teilnahmen ca. 1/3 bis 50% der Teilnehmer aus diesem Forum auf die Umfrageseite gekommen!  ...  ein dickes Danke an euch ihr Buffed User vor allem da nur momentan hier im WOW Unterforum ein Hinweis steht... machrt weiter so ;-)...


----------



## loragorn (5. September 2008)

ich find die Umfrage ist ne ziemlich gute Idee.... bin auf das Ergebniss gespannt
Viel Glück Lukas^^


----------



## Werewulf (5. September 2008)

ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, wann die nächste "Umfrage" kömmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das es so lange gedauert hat, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das ferien waren *lach*


----------



## Arasus (7. September 2008)

mmorpg-umfrage schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte diese Plattform nutzen, um euch auf meine Umfrage für alle aktiven Onlinerollenspieler hinzuweisen. Ich führe diese Umfrage im Rahmen meines Studiums an der Universität Bielefeld durch.
> 
> Die Umfrage ist nicht sehr lang und wird nicht mehr als 5-10 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.
> ...


Habs mal eben ausgefüllt. Besonders interessant fand ich den Punkt, an dem du auf die subjektive Berichterstattung der öffentlichen Medien eingegangen bist!


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (17. September 2008)

so nochmal ein Push - Umfrage läuft noch knappe 2 Wochen ...


----------



## k-rule (17. September 2008)

Habs au gemacht Good Luck Lukas


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (18. September 2008)

So die Umfrage ist seit gestern geschlossen - danke an alle für die Teilnahme!
Nun beginnt die Arbeit für mich - zunächst muss ich den Datensatz aufbauen und bereinigen. Das heißt also u.a. dass ich Faketeilnehmer rausfiltern muss und alle Variblen genau codieren muss. 

Ich denke zu den ersten Auswertungen werde ich frühestens in einer Woche beginnen können - also habt Geduld was die Email angeht, diese wird vorraussichtlich erst im November oder Dezember rausgehen können.  Wichtige Info: Duch die Ausfilterung von Faketeilnahmen fallen natürlich auch manche Personen raus die eine Email bekommen wollten, aber das ist halt der Preis für Fakeantworten. Außerdem werde ich die Ergebniss auch hier in den Foren posten!


ein Ergebniss vorweg: es haben knapp 3300 auf meine Umfrage geklickt, 1717 komplette (das heißt bis zum Ende mitgemacht) Teilnahmen - ich denke durch die Bereinigung der Faketeilnahmen fallen vielleicht so 100 Teilnahmen nochmal weg!

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Teilnehmer!

Lucas


----------



## mmorpg-umfrage (11. November 2008)

So ich habe wie Versprochen nun eine kleine PDF-Datei erstellt in der ein paar Ergebnisse und wichtige Informationen unkommentiert zusammengefasst sind!
*
Ich habe die PDF-Datei hochgeladen und sie ist unter   http://wwwhomes.uni-bielefeld.de/lczowalla...sdatenblatt.pdf   runterladbar!*

Da sich der Versand von meheren tausend Emails schwieriger gestaltet als ich dachte, muss ich schauen wann bzw. ob ich diese Datei dann auch noch an die entsprechenden Emailadressen schicken kann!

Abschließend vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme, erst durch eure rege Teilnahme ist es mir nun möglich in den nächsten Monaten meine Arbeit darüber zu schreiben!

Lucas


----------



## neo1986 (11. November 2008)

Umfrage ist nicht aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn se nicht wollen dan halt net.


----------



## neo1986 (11. November 2008)

Ach so uhr alt sorry hab nicht auf datum geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

